# Sticky  2019 Photo Contest Winners



## Ivyacres

*January*

*Favorite Toy*

*Rob's GRs*


----------



## Ivyacres

*February*

*A photo of your golden retriever that represents a song or movie title'*

*sophieanne*
*Just me and My Shadow*


----------



## Ivyacres

*March*

*'If my dog had a job, he/she would be...'*

*Neeko13*
*Camp Counselor *


----------



## Ivyacres

*April*

*Happy Spring*

*Otter*


----------



## Ivyacres

*May*

*Goldens and Cars*

*scully91*


----------



## Ivyacres

*June

Goldens on Hikes

Ellejee*


----------



## Ivyacres

*July*

*Gotcha Day*

*Natalopolis*


----------



## Ivyacres

*August*

*'it was like this when I got here, I swear'*

*LynnC*


----------



## Ivyacres

*September*

*Endless Summer*

*ryanf*


----------



## Ivyacres

*October*

*All Dressed up for Halloween (or any occasion)*
*
*
*Mde13004*
*Hairy (Paw)ter
*


----------



## Ivyacres

*November

A Golden Fall

JDandBigAm*


----------



## Ivyacres

December

Naughty or Nice

ceegee


----------

